# Oral sex......???



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone have suggestions on different techinques to increase my hubbies please during oral. I love,love, love giving oral, but want to try and see if I can change things up a bit. He's loves when I do it ( when we do have sex ) but I sure would like to feel him going over the edge. I love b****s, and do take those and so on. I'm not perverted, but since we only have sex once in awhile I was hoping to try improving myself with other ways maybe that will bring him back and around to feeling more sexual. thank you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The biggest turn on for me in receiving oral sex is the genuine enthusiasm displayed by my wife when doing it. If you can accept it, completion in the mouth is a big plus also. Uh-oh, now we’re going to go into THAT whole discussion again.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

1. Like amp said, if you are enthusiastic and honestly liking what you are doing, its a huge turn on for the guy.

2. No teeth, lips, tongue, deep throat, etc.

3. Don't forget your hands, some women when giving oral just use mouth only. Use your hands to play with his butt, balls, or bottom of shaft (part not in mouth).

4. Amp is also right, if you let him finish in your mouth....I'll just stop there.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> 2. No teeth


I've always enjoyed a little gentle dragging of the teeth. The key word being gentle.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> 2. No teeth, .


maybe she could take them out for you.. so you like the gum effect.


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

I think he knows I have no qualms about going down on him, and I do take balls ,very gently in my mouth and so on. I do have a quick short habit of biting the end of his penis , not hard of course, but he says it's feels kinda neat every now and again. I do use my tongue to go around his penis and up and down all of it. It feels to me like there should be more than just sucking , in mouth, I have used small hand vibrator in none sucking area and he said it's ok, maybe I didn't get the right spot, or just wasn't him. 
So one comment is no tongue, teeth, deep throat,etc, why is that? I don't do deep throat but having it in my mouth is not a big deal. I usually tease him and say if you go in my mouth, then you have to kiss me after, he finds it funny and I usually try and kiss him, generally he does get away from me. 

I hate sex talk it's another thing that gets me going and hubby can be so distant when I am like this.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> The biggest turn on for me in receiving oral sex is the genuine enthusiasm displayed by my wife when doing it. If you can accept it, completion in the mouth is a big plus also. Uh-oh, now we’re going to go into THAT whole discussion again.


I won't start, I promise... :rofl:


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

buy the book, "tickle his pickle" bought it for my wife she read it...did wonders for her performance in this area.


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

I will look for it next time in book store. How did your wife feel when you presented her with a book?


----------



## Maple Capricorn (Mar 26, 2009)

Just a suggestion .... may work for some peeps. 

My woman is pretty verbal when she gives me oral. Once she said ..... "Give me your love nectar .... it's mine". Was one helluva turn on. 

A very man thing but most men hate spilling theirs on the floor. Its the crux of "giving" in sex. Could be just swallowed, eaten from a facial spray or simply rubbed into the skin .... say on breasts?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

heartache said:


> So one comment is no tongue, teeth, deep throat,etc, why is that?



Oh no no no, tongue=very good, teeth can hurt, so if you use it be VERY gentle, and deep throat is just a turn on thing, also, when its deep, if you do a swallowing movement in your mouth, it will really "tickle his pickle".


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

or simply rubbed into the skin .... say on breasts? I love it when he does get me all over, exspecially if I can rub it between my legs and breasts does make him smile when does it, guess your right seeing it spill over onto someone does flip a switch. I am really a head /tip person, sometimes I can hit a spot that makes him moan at bit, he's not very verbal and hates me to be like that , makes him uncomfortable, so I do try please him more than myself. Sounds stupid but I have a bad gag reflex so it's better I dont' go to far, cuz woopsie,,, it' a bad thing I have, even so I can still give good oral ( i think )....


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I've always tried to keep oral sex seperate from normal sex. I'll do it during normal sex, but if I start and finish a guy with a blowjob I'm not really looking for sex myself.

I remember my first bf would spend hours giving me these awsome back rubs then i'd give him a five minute blowjob and he'd thank me lol. Anywho I've always had quite a casual approach to blowjobs once I'm in a relaionship, guys love them and they don't really take much effort.

So anyway in nor particular order a few things I've found with blowjobs.

1. It helps if you let him put his hand on your head and guide you. I know lots of women hate it but if you trust him it really reduces the effort. I used to spend ages giving head, then I relaised that If i let the guy guide me it took a fraction of the time.

2. if you can suppress your gag reflex guys love it. I practiced when I was brushing my teeth for a little while and its never been a problem for me since. It helps if you're not lying down, if you get on your knees with your back straight leaning forward slightly, rather than moving your head try supporting your body by having him lean against a wall put your hands on the wall and move your entire body on and off his ****. It takes a little more effort but I've found I can deep throat with little effort even if he's pretty big. Plus guys never last long so effort wise its actually reduced.

3. its just easier if you swallow, guys get some ego boost out of it, but the real reason I do it is that I never taste the semen and it saves the whole ickyness factor.


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Your opinion was very interesting, I have tried it on my knees before but I can feel my hubby get weak in his legs, I hope that means I'm doing a good job!!! Some strange reason when we are making love , I like to stop and go down on him, but I'd rather not be touched anywhere, he likes to touch me here and there but for me when I'm giving oral I am concentrating on him and enjoying it so much , then when he's getting feeling good I ride him a few times then go back down, sounds silly but if I dont' change it up he'll end up finishing fast......


----------



## RelSol1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Best advice I can give a woman:
1. You have to like giving blowjobs. That's the difference between a good one and a bad one.
2. Deep throat. Makes a guy feel bigger when it's in your tiny mouth.
3. I like when she takes it and smacks her face and tongue with it.
4. Swallowing is definitely the best. If you don't like it, can you at least do it sometimes?

Oral Sex: How Often Is Enough? | AdviseCouples.com


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

All this talk gets me going, and no one to go to... as I said previously hubby's sex drive is next to nothing. I wanted the information in hopes of boosting his feelings, desires, how ever one wants to look at it. I have to thank all of you for your support, maybe someone can suggest things on how I can be fullfilled. His penis isn't hard as used to be, so I am doing the exercises hopefully making me tighter, would love to get him to do more for me, even though I love pleasing him and do forget about my needs, it would be nice if he tried a bit harder with me. I talked of toys and mixed feelings on here about that. I have been so horney for weeks it's getting to me... I love the one on one would rather have hubby next to me this way than a toy, but ?????? what is this horny lady to do.???


----------



## T-Dub (Feb 2, 2009)

You are killin me!!!


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Oral sex for me???*

I love to give oral everyone's suggestion have are wonderful, but I personally want to pleased myself which admittingly gets pushed to the side ( yes at my choice) in order to make sure hubby is pleased. When he has given me oral, it doesn't really do anything for me, he does it once in awhile cuz he says it turns him on. It's been that way since we've been together,either I'm uncomfortable, he can get a bit ruff in areas, maybe I need some help from someone who has been through this? Luv to experience what most woman say is great, I don't talk about it cuz I dont' have a great "experience".... I sound so pathetic......LOL>>>


----------

